# Husqvarna M42



## Euphman06 (Oct 8, 2014)

Can someone educate me on these? What's the going rate for one, desirability of one? Anything I need to look for to authenticate it? Are they common? I know they are Swedish military, not sure if that makes it less desirable in the States or not... Thanks!


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 8, 2014)

Got some pictures...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/antced/with/7066007513/


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 12, 2014)

*?*

Very little interest or desirability. In UK value around £200


----------

